
Uber reported to have made an error tuning perception system - Symmetry
https://ideas.4brad.com/uber-reported-have-made-error-tuning-perception-system
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of similar article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17014807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17014807)

